# China Glaze recommendations?



## obscuria (Dec 11, 2009)

So, for some reason I never really looked at China Glaze Nail Polishes until about a week ago when I was at Sally's Beauty supply.

I got two of the colors Tempest and Frostbite and I really like them and the price for them, so I think I will extend the collection when I get some money for the holidays.

Anyway, I was wondering what you all would recommend as far as good China Glaze colors to have to add to my collection.

I generally dislike nail polishes with too much glitter and light colors. 

I love reds, blues, purples, bright pinks, and teals. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 11, 2009)

Cross Iron, Ruby Pumps, and Calypso Blue are three of my favorites. If you actually liked light colors, I might've recced Celtic Sun and Shower Together.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh boy where do I begin? I know that you don't like glitter that much, but I would really recommend at least taking a look at Ruby Pumps because it converted me to glitter polishes!
I do recommend Recycle (grey), Spontaneous (purple), Shower Together (blue), and For Audrey (blue). You should also check out this thread: Best China Glaze Colors. HTH!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 12, 2009)

5th Avenue, Neon Shocking Pink, Rich & Famous, For Audrey, Salsa, Carribean Tempt, Sexy in the City, Neon Flying Dragon, Watermelon Rind


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 12, 2009)

Erm, all of them!!  head2toebeauty.com has really great prices on China Glaze.  You have to pay shipping, but depending on how much you order, it generally works out to about $3.50 - $4.00 a bottle...much less than anywhere I've seen.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 13, 2009)

For Audrey is a great robin's egg blue shade. I also love Coconut Kiss. If you liked light colors, I'd recommend Chiaroscuro. It's a great rosy peach with a green flash. Very interesting!


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 13, 2009)

Heart of Africa, Coconut Kiss, Meteor Shower, and Lubu Heels


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 13, 2009)

Lubu heels and Ruby pumps! I don't normally like reds or blacks, but those are so pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 13, 2009)

Ruby Pumps is one of my favorite polishes. You should check out For Audrey, Atlantis (if your Sallys still has it) and if you're not too attached to ChG, you should also check out Orly polishes. their formula is AMAZING and I love their colors.


----------



## User42 (Dec 13, 2009)

I love Ruby Pumps (red glitter, but it is GORGEOUS), For Audrey (Tiffany blue creme), Shocking Pink (neon pink), Oh How Street It Is (Bright red-orange creme)


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 21, 2009)

If you like blue, Bahamian Escape or For Audrey are must haves! Recycle (grey) is awesome as well. I know you dislike too much glitter, but Ruby Pumps is a shimmering red that is a China Glaze classic!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, I know it has been said but Ruby Pumps - even if you do not like glitter. seriously, it has this jelly finish and the glitter is very smooth, not at all gritty.

For Audrey has been mentioned but it is a classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Almost the shade of tiffany blue (i actually have some others that come closer but this is so pretty!)
Pink Voltage is a very nice neon pink, Coconut Kiss is a pretty bright purple, and you already have Frostbite which is a favorite of mine


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Dec 21, 2009)

I want to back up every one else who has suggested China Glaze's Ruby Pumps. I don't like glitter either, but Ruby Pumps is such an exception. It's GORGEOUS!


----------

